# Wo kann man Teichmuscheln kaufen?



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

Hallo,
habe vor, mir auch die eine oder andere __ Teichmuschel anzuschaffen, nachdem ich so einiges darüber gelesen habe. U.a. war auf diversen www-Seiten die Rede davon das die Teichmuschel geschützt sei. Stimmt das? Kann man sie im Zoohandel trotzdem kaufen? Was kostet eine Muschel?
Ich habe keinen Filter im Teich, Größe: 6x8m.

Vielleich kann mir jemand einen Tip geben.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Dirk,

du willst doch nicht etwa die __ Muscheln zum Filtern einsetzen , oder ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

*...*

Naja, iss ja auch eigentlich egal.

__ Muscheln kannst du entweder im Zoofachhandel, bei Fischzüchtern oder in gut sortierten Gartenmärkten, die auch Teichprodukte verkaufen, erwerben.

Wenn du mir sagst, aus welcher Gegend du kommst könnt ich dir auch einen direkten Tip sagen ....

Allerdings sollte man sich vor dem einsetzen im klaren sein,daß Muscheln gewisse Lebensbedingungen brauchen. Aber du hast anscheinend genügend gelesen, von daher verzichte ich vorab mal auf weitere Ausführungen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

Hallo,
ich komme aus dem Raum Mönchengladbach/Krefeld.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Schrodi....

bin auch aus Mönchengladbach und gerade selber dabei meinen Teich zu vollenden 

Teichmuscheln habe ich in MG schon bei diverse Händler gesehen.
Wozu ich eigentlich Vertrauen habe ist zu Exana der hatte letzten noch viele Teichmuscheln da.
Ansonten würde ich mal bei Peschkes Fischsuchtbetrieb anrufen ob der auch welche hat. 02166-51706

Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen einfach mal so von einen Teichfan aus MG zu hören.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

Na vielen Dank für die Info.

Eigentlich komme ich aus Nettetal-Schaag, aber das kennen wohl die wenigsten.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

Klar kenn ich Schaag is doch in der Nähe von Boisheim, oder ???

Versuche es mal da:

Bleichermühle H-J Hansen KG
Hehler 130-134
41366 Schwalmthal


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2003)

jo, kenn ich!
hab mal da in der Nähe gewohnt! Wusste aber nicht es dort Teichbedarf zu kaufen gibt. War mal im Birkhof in MG. Gibts dort auch __ Muscheln? (habe ich damals noch nicht drauf geachtet!)

Gruß
Dirk


----------

